# This boy! Serious flirt



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

This is my Male Hampton he is a serious flirt he’s bonded to my female pearl who has laid her 5th egg today but this boy has mated with another female (first thot to be a male) and is now begging the other female to preen him. Is this because his mate is sitting on eggs they do take it in turns sitting the eggs and I’m hoping if they hatch he’ll be a good dad.
Is it a good idea to remove the other females although I’m worried they may too soon lay eggs.
Any advice appreciated.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He's handsome.

Moving the other hens may knock them out of breeding mode and you may not get eggs from them because of this. If he's only bothering the other girls while his mate is sitting then he should be fine. As long as he's still going in and doing his part, there's really no need to disrupt what's going on.


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

He is still helping out with sitting the eggs so pearl can feed and rest, I think he likes the attention from the other females. I’m hoping that the other hens don’t lay they were never intended to breed just pets but maybe a little naive on my part.


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

*That is great and funny!*

Wow congrats on the eggs, he is a great looking male, sounds like pretty babies in the future. My hen also keeps popping them out every couple of days wondering when she will stop now, I am getting a bit nervous. What will happen if other hen start laying eggs?


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi divamamabird he sure is and boy he knows it! He is still flirting but not seen any other mating going on and the other females haven’t laid any eggs. From what I understand if another female lays he may leave pearl and set up nest with new female but thankfully that hasn’t happen yet.
Pearl has laid 5 eggs now and has stopped I think 4-6 is average I could have babies as early as next wed/thurs. 
how many eggs does your hen currently have?
There’s load of info in the sticky Library for breeding and hormone control to stop laying it’s well worth a read.


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

*A big family soon!*

That is really great Nat 22, he is a looker the other hens know it. My Coco is the same way. Sunny looks like she is going to lay another egg, she is huge again with a swollen looking bum, sadly she looks so tired and heavy this morning. Coco is a very good Dad and is helping a lot with sitting on the eggs. Good luck with the hatching sounds exciting. Will you band the babies?


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Oh no bless sunny it’s hard on them at breeding time, hopefully she lays soon and can get some rest. Yes the kids are excited as when the babies hatch they will be off school for Easter hols so we’re leaving mum and dad to fed but will handle them to tame them down not sure the kids will want to part with them! Yes I will band them I have some on order.


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

Yes just as suspected she laid fourth egg last night or this morning, now she looks thinner. I just ordered bands also, just excited for a stress free hatching and healthy chicks. Can not wait to hear about your chicks.


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Wow did she hopefully now she can rest, wonder if they’ll be anymore? 
Yes me too I’m a little anxious as it’s the first clutch fingers crossed they’ll be just as good parents as they are at incubating the eggs. You’ll have to keep me updated with sunnys progress and I’ll let you know when mine hatch.


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

I will keep you posted, Coco has been through this before and he is a wonderful dad, this is Sunny first time and it was so difficult in the beginning when the first egg was laid they both had no idea what to do, I think it was my fault because I moved them to a much larger cage in a different room. It was such a large drop from the perch that the first two eggs were damaged, lost one saved the other hopefully by taping it. Since than she has a total of four eggs. She is so much better now she took a nice bath and outside of the nesting box on her perch, Coco is being wonderful after a quick shower and sitting on all of the eggs while Mama rest. Relief for me for the night. How many eggs do you have now? I want to help hand feeding for hand tame birds, but just want healthy babies now. Can not wait to here of your babies first hatch, do you also have a incubator, my homemade not working properly. Oh I put them back in the bird room with a much smaller cage not so much activity from the family now, they are much happier in the bird room, I call that cage the nursery cage now.


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hopefully coco will teach sunny how to raise them and fingers crossed for the damaged egg my aviary only has two other females in and their quiet so haven’t interfered in any way and they all get on I’m not introducing another male till late summer. 
I have 5 eggs now we was thinking of hand feeding but I’ve read a few threads and it’s put me off I didn’t realise their was so much that could go wrong I’m in all day so just gonna handle them a lot so hoping they’ll be tame. No I don’t have an incubator but my dad does and they’ve raised baby teils in the past so I have help if I need to pull to babies for any reason. We’ve got everything crossed for a healthy clutch hope everything goes well for yours too.


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi Nat22 did any of your eggs hatch yet, I am still waiting next week should be estimated hatch date. A bit nervous now because of all the problems I am hearing about sour crop. I hope my birdies will be good parents this is there first clutch together, could not candle any of the eggs both of them will not let me near them. I hope everything is going well with yours.


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi diva mama bird, no chicks as yet it’s day 19 so I’m expecting the first one at any moment. I’m also really anxious as I’ve also seen that there is so much that can go wrong I have even spoken to the kids that they may not hatch just in case.
I’ve not touched the eggs even though pearl does let me look at them as she tame but I think I’m too late to candle them with it being so close to hatching I’m keeping everything crossed for healthy chicks and fab parents.
Finger crossed for yours too keep me updated on how they’re doing.


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi divamamabird, we have a baby! Hatched overnight it’s a little bundle of yellow feathers. Neither parents have left it yet so fingers crossed there good parents. 
Any news on yours yet?
Edit...
I’ve just been and checked on them and lock them up for the night and there is another chick so I have 2 now


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

Nat22 I am so happy for you that is so exciting. Wow two, that's great and three more to go. Today when I came home I checked the nest box with a light to make sure everything was ok, and I noticed a large crack that has not been there and hatching day is this week. I am also not going to hand feed unless it is a emergency. The only thing I can not get the tape off the damaged egg, they freak out if I go near the nest. I also put some bird formula with millet just in case the need something soft. Still crossing fingers. So happy for you, sounds like it will be a busy time for you.😆


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Divamamabird I was so excited I was thinking they might not hatch then boom two in one day then the third chick hatched sun morn. There’s still two to go but dad is sat on them most of the day and he’s not as friendly as pearl so I struggle to see when he’s there’s. But I took the babies out yesterday to check there bellies and all seem to be going fine I’ve seen them both feeding so fingers crossed there making fab parents.
Ooh a crack has it hatched yet? Will you have to help the damaged egg when it comes to hatching. I have also put some bird formula in but they don’t touch it I’m still not planning on hand rearing unless I need. I literally cannot stop looking at them they’re just so tiny and fluffy😊


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

Nat22 I am so happy they are coming out ok and the parents are taking good care of them. Yes the damaged egg that I taped in the beginning Egg 1 looks like it's hatching. I was trying to leave them alone for a bit because both Coco and Sunny was very upset with me for touching the egg and Coco flew aggressively on me getting me away from the nest.


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Yeah me too divamamabird we’ve just had them out for a check and my son got to hold them for the first time,I’m sure not the last too.
It’s hard isn’t it when they don’t want you to look pearl is ok although more protective since they’ve hatched but she doesn’t bite at all Hampton however is very hostile so I leave alone when he’s there as I don’t want him to hurt the babies going for me.
Are you going to try helping egg one? I’d suggest gloves to stop getting bitten, good luck with it let me know how it goes?


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

How are your babies doing, by the looks of the parents great. Well very disappointed Egg 1 never developed it cracked because it was completely dry inside. I was able to candle the other eggs finally, I took Roxy advice and it worked when I was trying to take the tape off of egg one. The other eggs look like they are developing the yolk is a lot bigger. However, I disturb them enough doing this process, I had to clean around the inside of their cage, however did not touch anything in the nest box I just labeled the eggs. Still looks like a long time I will be waiting for eggs to hatch she still keeps laying them, and I removed the damaged one from the nest. Are the babies you have getting any bigger? Thanks for keeping me updated.


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Aww I’m sorry divamamabird that’s disappointing but hopefully the others will develop and hatch when are you thinking that should be? How long have they been sat on them? I didn’t candle my eggs but it sounds amazing at what you can see when doing it! 
My 4th chick hatched overnight they all seem to being fab it’s hard to say if they look bigger as they just seem tiny fluff balls, do you think I should maybe weigh them to make sure there putting on weight? They look nice and clean and have full crops when I do take a peek in there.
I’m keeping everything crossed for you eggs divamamabird keep me updated&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

@Natt_22 I would recommend buying a gram scale and start weighing your babies around a week of age. Weigh them the same time every day, this way the weights will be consistent. Don't worry about if the crop is full or not, it will be hard to get them without food in their crop.


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks Roxy I’m assuming my kitchen scales won’t do grams I’ll look on amazon and get one ordered my first chick will be a week old on sat so I’ll start to weigh them then. I’m still waiting on one egg I was thinking they would hatch over 8days as she laid them but I’ve already had four hatch it was a bit of a shock they came so fast but all seem to be doing really well&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

I got a good one in the kitchen section of Wal-Mart for like 13 bucks.


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks jenn1469 I’m in the uk don’t think I’ll find one in the shops but I’ll order one.


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ah you might! Mine does grams, ounces, ml and pounds. But amazon will definitely have lots of options! I love Amazon


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

I’ve just checked jenn1469 my kitchen ones do measure in grams so no need for Amazon this time&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi Nat22, hope everything is going well with your babies and parents, oh that is so exciting. So happy they all hatched well. I do not think I will be so lucky, seems like my dream with not come true, what I fear my 16 year old male is infertile and that will break my heart because he is such a good and devoted dad to his babies. The last time, was 10 years ago with a great breeding hen. He has to show Sunny a three year hen what to do. So the egg that I thought was going to hatch did not never developed and not sure about the other five either, it's going on four weeks and they are showing signs of boredom or abandoning the nest, I think me and the parents are disappointed. I will keep tuning in on your updates because yours is a happy story. Can not wait to see them grow!!


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Awe divamamabird I’m really sorry to be reading this it’s such a shame especially cause he’s such a great dad, maybe sunny will lay again and you’ll have a different outcome next time I suppose it takes pratice to get it right. 
My dad is in the same boat as you he’s got a bonded pair sat on 5 eggs for 3_4 weeks now and no sign of chicks he thinks one is empty not sure about the other 4 they are still sitting tight but it’s doubtful they will hatch.
I’m extremely lucky that all 5 have hatched but it’s not been without worry I thought at one point there were over feeding as the crops were huge and then the last chick I’m worried about getting fed as it’s so small but all is ok at the moment I’m keeping a close eye on them as pearls tame it helps as she will let me look and Hampton isn’t too bad either he will nip me but not hard so I’m keeping everything crossed. I will still post update on them divamamabird bird to let you know how they’re doing.x


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Update...
Sadly chick 5 didn’t make it it hadn’t been fed in over 12 hours I decided to try hand feeding to give it a top up and when I went in the nest it had been abandoned by pearl so I tried feeding but it would open its mouth so I rushed it over to my mums who has hand fed plenty over the years but she couldn’t get a feed in it either, as a last resort we put it with my dads bonded pair sat on eggs even though they both took to the chick it didn’t get fed and had died by the morn.
My other 4 chicks seem to being well.


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

Nat22 I am so sorry to hear about the little chick passing, breaks my heart. They are so fragile at that stage. You are so caring to do all you can for the little one. Happy to hear the others are ok and growing. Keep up the great work, it is exciting I bet watching them grow into a happy bird family. Coco and Sunny are doing well still sitting on these eggs. Sadly, I may have to start removing the eggs one by one if no sign of life, some look like they are starting to rot getting water spots on the shell, it has been 4 weeks now. Also sorry to hear about your Dad's eggs, it's heartbreaking to see them go through so much devotion with caring for the eggs and nothing to show for it. After this batch I will move them to the larger cage to have fun and take a break until they are ready to start again. Enjoy them 😄!


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi divamamabird it’s hard isn’t it cause if your like me your so invested in these chicks from the minute the first egg is laid it’s so disappointing when things go wrong I had a feeling about no5 being ignored as it was so tiny compared to the others especially 1,2 and 3 they hatched over 24hrs so were much bigger. They are all being fed well I’m keeping my eye on no4 as it’s smaller but is always fed but I’m just nervous of it being ignored too.
Aww how sad for sunny and coco I’ve told my dad to look out for water spots but like you I think he’ll take them out this week and give them a break and hopefully they’ have more success next time. 
I’ll post updates on them as they getter bigger the pic attached was sunday I’ll soon struggle to fit them in one hand.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What a lovely bunch of babies!!


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks Roxy, I’m resisting getting them out for snuggles all the time as I don’t want to upset pearl and Hampton! The older ones should be opening their eyes in the next few days.
It’s definitely exciting watching them grow I’m loving it.


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

Oh what a beautiful photo of the babies, so precious. They are getting big already and so healthy looking. That's great, Hampton and Pearl are being great parents. So lovely to see their family expand. I love the communication between the birdies so relaxing. Enjoy Nat22 very exciting.


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi divamamabird they are doing fab although I’ve been reading up on babies and some of the arcticles are so conflicting it makes me worry. I should just stay off goggle and YouTube.
Pearl and Hampton are now spending more time out the nest but still going in for feeding and to keep them warm. Chicks 1,2 and 3 now have eyes open and little grey feathers coming in on their wings and are flapping them so cute chick 4 is still a little dot but doing ok.
My phone is full of photos of them as I love watching the changes it is exciting.
How are sunny and coco?
My dads eggs had all died so he’s removed them and hoping they’ll have a break before breeding again I’ve been very lucky with mine.
Pics are from today


----------

